# FALLEN COMBAT CONTROLLER



## BonannoQbano (Mar 23, 2008)

DoD Identifies Air Force Casualty

The Department of Defense announced today the death of an Airman who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
Tech. Sgt. William H. Jefferson, Jr., 34, of Norfolk, Va., died March 22 near Sperwan Ghar, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when his vehicle encountered an improvised explosive device. He was assigned to the 21st Special Tactics Squadron, Pope Air Force Base, N.C.
For more information media may contact the Air Force Special Operations Command public affairs office at (850) 884-5515. 

Among those killed I read through the link below Two Special Forces members

LINK:
http://combatcontrolnet.blogspot.com/2008/03/fallen-combat-controller.html


----------



## Crusader74 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rest In Peace.........


----------



## car (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP, Warrior


----------



## tova (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP Warrior, thank you for your service


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 23, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 23, 2008)

Rest easy.


----------



## AWP (Mar 23, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP Tech SGT. Your watch is over. 

Thank you for service and your sacrifice.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP CCT. You and your heroic service will be missed.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## 66gunner (Mar 23, 2008)

Rest in peace brother


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 23, 2008)

RIP Tech. Sgt. Jefferson. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and to his friends and family back at home...

Blue Skies...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP CCT, your service and sacrifice are appreciated.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 24, 2008)

RIP Warrior.

Thank you.


----------



## charley7897 (Mar 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------

